# The UPS guy just brought me my Supercard DSTWO!



## Schizoanalysis (May 17, 2010)

Woo hoo!


Finally got it! The box is in good shape too.. 


Will report back when I have actually used it... I hope the firmware is actually up on the website...


----------



## EyeZ (May 17, 2010)

Nice!! expecting mine in the morning, firmware available on the 18th.


----------



## waffle1995 (May 17, 2010)

cool take some pics and vids for us gbatemper

the firmware aint out yet i forgot but u can use scds onei firmware


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 17, 2010)

Can confirm. Manual is in English & Chinese (both)...

And they have included an unusually heavy pink strap with a metal hinge... odd... Kind of like the blue strap that came with the R4, but with fake pink leather and with "Supercard" embedded in it...




__EDIT


Just put Supercard DSOnei firmware on it... nothing... it won;t boot up. I get a mesage in Japanese (I have a J-DSiLL). The fish tycoon image comes up, then after it boots... nothing


Looks like I'll have to wait until the firmware is out...


dang


----------



## Zetta_x (May 17, 2010)

Lol, your avatar is exactly what I would be doing if I were you.

I figured it would have came preflashed, did you at least try it without trying to flash the firmware? The hardware on the SCDStwo is amazingly different than DSone, I am having severe doubts that the DSone firmware would work in the first place and I would hate to be the first person to borke the SCDStwo flashcart


----------



## redact (May 17, 2010)

try it with iplayer firmware?


----------



## BoxShot (May 17, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> Lol, your avatar is exactly what I would be doing if I were you.
> 
> I figured it would have came preflashed, did you at least try it without trying to flash the firmware? The hardware on the SCDStwo is amazingly different than DSone, I am having severe doubts that the DSone firmware would work in the first place and I would hate to be the first person to borke the SCDStwo flashcart


It is preflashed. .... He just doesn't have the firmware. Which is the thing you use to boot up roms/homebrew and such.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 17, 2010)

Everyone else getting theirs is making me realize that I want one really bad


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 17, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> I would hate to be the first person to borke the SCDStwo flashcart




Ha! Me too... I think I'll wait until tomrrow when the correct firmware comes out. I do have the Supercard DSOnei USB flasher, I'm not going to try to flash anything! 
I have to go to work today anyway... so I won't be hanging over the card and drooling...


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 17, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> It is preflashed. .... He just doesn't have the firmware. Which is the thing you use to boot up roms/homebrew and such.




Yep. The *Fish Tycoon* image is already on the card. So it is all set to go with DSi 1.4. All it needs is the correct firmware.


----------



## Delta517 (May 17, 2010)

Thought it was gonna say SMG2 instead of Supercard DSTWO. Lol


----------



## Zetta_x (May 17, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Zetta_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see, thanks for the understanding. I was under the misinterpretation that 'flashing' was installing the firmware onto the cart rather than it just being loaded on the actual MicroSD card. I am guessing the flashing command is used for identification purposes on the actual DS itself (maybe away to get around nintendo's blocks on flash carts)


----------



## DarkWay (May 17, 2010)

I want mine to arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wonder when it will actually get here....posted 2 days ago HKA registered (Hong Kong Airmail)...hmm my mum gets stuff posted via HKA and it's usually here within a few week, wonder if I'll be lucky enough to get the same kind of service.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 17, 2010)

Well even worst for me I don't even have a DS to use it on.  I sent my DSi to Nintendo yet to get it back.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 17, 2010)

On this note...

It is odd that the Supercard DSOnei needs to be flashed (with the _Sudoku _ROM) to make it compatible with DSi 1.4... While the Supercard DSTWO comes with rom information from _Fish Tycoon_ *already *on it.


Now, I also have an early iPlayer... The 1.4 update patch flashed information from _Fish Tycoon_ onto the cart to make it run, but perhaps later iPlayers aready had the _Fish __Tycoon _info on the carts when they shipped.

Which makes me think that the Supercard DSTWO is just a rebadged iPlayer with different software...

I mean, why _Fish Tycoon_ and not _Sudoku_?

SCDSOnei used _Sudoku_... and now the Supercard team switch to the iPlayer's ROM info of choice... _Fish Tycoon._..


----------



## Jakob95 (May 17, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> On this note...
> 
> It is odd that the Supercard DSOnei needs to be flashed (with the _Sudoku _ROM) to make it compatible with DSi 1.4... While the Supercard DSTWO comes with rom information from _Fish Tycoon_ *already *on it.
> 
> ...


Didn't it use Star Wars?


----------



## BoxShot (May 17, 2010)

Yeah it's star wars. Only the iEDGE uses sudoku. (I think?)


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 17, 2010)

My iPlayer has Fish Tycoon... (Mine is flashed with the 1.4 upgrade)

DSTTi used Star Wars...


Anyway... I just popped my iPlayer microSD with firmware into my SCDSTWO... and nothing.. it won't boot up past the FishTycoon image...


----------



## Jakob95 (May 17, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> My iPlayer has Fish Tycoon... (Mine is flashed with the 1.4 upgrade)
> 
> DSTTi used Star Wars...
> 
> ...


PM elixerdream he has the Supercard DStwo firmware.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 17, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Yeah it's star wars. Only the iEDGE uses sudoku. (I think?)




Oh... my bad... I'm getting them mixed up. You're right. I have too many cards, and not enough brains. The iEdge must be flashed with Sudoku... dang...

Anyway... I change my question... Why Fish Tycoon and not ..."whatever was on SCDSOnei"?


----------



## BoxShot (May 17, 2010)

SCDS1i has star wars. I own one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Jakob What makes you think he will give it?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 17, 2010)

I don't mind waiting for it... I have to go to work soon enough anyway...


----------



## Jakob95 (May 17, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> SCDS1i has star wars. I own one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It never hurts to try to ask.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 17, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At the very best he'd only give it to people who need it to review the cart.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 17, 2010)

I often receive HK Registered Air parcels within 1.5-2 weeks of it being sent.  I'm glad I didn't blow a ton of money to support UPS *cough*assholes*cough* when the firmware isn't available yet.


----------



## glstar (May 17, 2010)

DHL give me the three scds2 ordered.
All with free strap in.


----------



## hunnymonster (May 17, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> I often receive HK Registered Air parcels within 1.5-2 weeks of it being sent.  I'm glad I didn't blow a ton of money to support UPS *cough*assholes*cough* when the firmware isn't available yet.



I see you hold DHL/UPS/FedEx in the same high esteem as me then... round here they're worse than useless.

I had 3 packages sent from the same place on 3 consecutive days. DHL delivered the first one as expected. The second didn't show up, nor did the third, when I looked online apparently the driver couldn't find my house (same driver as the first day). The depot manager dropped off both packages that evening at my insistence.

UPS insist on delivering to a house a mile away which is inhabited by the wicked witch of the west - she doesn't tell delivery drivers to try us, she just tells them to "go away" (rhymes with "duck cough") and they do without further thought (if they're capable of thought - which I doubt).

Then there are the brokers fees they charge - eyewatering stuff.


----------



## mudassirul (May 17, 2010)

does the dstwo play avi files like the iplayer? since it got its own processor? i'm thinking of getting one!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 17, 2010)

yep. it does.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 17, 2010)

mudassirul said:
			
		

> does the dstwo play avi files like the iplayer? since it got its own processor? i'm thinking of getting one!


sure does.
The supercard 2 is really a heck of a flashcart.
I'm really gonna get one. The only thing im thinking about is the rom compatibilty


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 17, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I'm really gonna get one. The only thing im thinking about is the rom compatibilty



Get an AK2i too, and then use that for a backup card if the SCDS2 doesn't boot the rom...


----------



## lolzed (May 17, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 but SCDS2 has anti-anti-piracy/iDS antipiracy

also mine hasn't come yet(seeing as how i ordered through hongkong reg airmail)
expecting it by this week(since hk is near)


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 17, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> but SCDS2 has anti-anti-piracy/iDS antipiracy



Untill the firmware comes out, I guess we won't really know how good that actually is...

Is it like the Cyclo's "stealth" mode?


----------



## redact (May 17, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> also mine hasn't come yet(seeing as how i ordered through hongkong reg airmail)
> expecting it by this week(since hk is near)


same


----------



## lolzed (May 17, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'course you do
/me hugs


----------



## rockstar99 (May 17, 2010)

IM jealous I hope I get mine by next week


----------



## elixirdream (May 17, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



according to normmatt the AP for combat of giant insects = doesn't boot
i tested on the combat of giant insects and it boots (patched mode on) + save
tried restart yet my save is still intact

*EDIT: tested dementium 2... save can't be accessed on clean+patch mode (i will try it out again when the official firmware is available on 18th)*


----------



## Kentoss (May 17, 2010)

Just got mine an hour ago. Haven't opened it yet. The firmware isn't out yet, right? I should wait until tomorrow?


----------



## impizkit (May 17, 2010)

Regarding icons when on the DSi menu, it shows different games depending on the cart. Such as Fish Tycoon or Star Wars. Can anyone tell me what will show up for a DS lite with the Supercard DSTwo if anything?


----------



## Krestent (May 17, 2010)

impizkit said:
			
		

> Regarding icons when on the DSi menu, it shows different games depending on the cart. Such as Fish Tycoon or Star Wars. Can anyone tell me what will show up for a DS lite with the Supercard DSTwo if anything?


Apparently Fish Tycoon.


----------



## impizkit (May 17, 2010)

Gordinio said:
			
		

> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the DS1i, does it show a game or a Supercard icon on a DS phat/lite?


----------



## bou707 (May 17, 2010)

nah i think it is the same logo for all types of DSs


----------



## elixirdream (May 17, 2010)

impizkit said:
			
		

> Gordinio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DSi - fish tycoon


----------



## nycsam786 (May 17, 2010)

I look forward to geting my card soon!


----------



## coattails (May 18, 2010)

Did only some people get the free strap or did everyone get it?

So I guess that "anti-piracy" feature isn't that fantastic if it can't save in dementium 2.. kind of a downer. I was expecting perfect compatibility for at least all current games. The SCDS2 isn't future-proof after all.


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 18, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> I am having severe doubts that the DSone firmware would work in the first place and I would hate to be the first person to borke the SCDStwo flashcart


Uh...yeah, don't do that, and don't try to use the iPlayer firmware on it guys.  That's asking for trouble.


----------

